# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Вы платите за софт?

## Geser

Покупаете вы лицензионные программы или пользуетесь пиратскими копиями, и почему?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

А нет еще одного варианта - плачу только за некоторые, которые стоят недорого

----------


## Geser

> А нет еще одного варианта - плачу только за некоторые, которые стоят недорого


Добавил

----------


## orvman

*anton_dr* Да, действительно, реальная тема.
*Geser* А вот как мне быть, если я уже проголосовал за предпоследний вариант, но появился последний и хочу проголосовать за него заново?

----------


## Geser

> *Geser* А вот как мне быть, если я уже проголосовал за предпоследний вариант, но появился последний и хочу проголосовать за него заново?


Поздно пить Боржоми когда почки отказали  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Я считаю , что для личного домашнего пользования (только которое не приносит доход ) - не нужно платить за нули и единицы . Есть даже некий меморандум в программе SpyBot S& D об этом  :Smiley: 
А если очень нравиться , то можно помочь тестированием и/или  деньгами по желанию .

----------


## Geser

> Я считаю , что для личного домашнего пользования (только которое не приносит доход ) - не нужно платить за нули и единицы . Есть даже некий меморандум в программе SpyBot S& D об этом 
> А если очень нравиться , то можно помочь тестированием и/или  деньгами по желанию .


Если бы никто не платил за программы для домашнего пользования, то и небыло бы хороших программ  :Smiley:  Как не крути, а найти сегодня хорошую бесплатную программу очень сложно.

----------


## drongo

Я  думаю , нужен другой подход самой фирмы -разработчика .
Например , программа бесплатная - а техническая поддержка платная (на оперделённый срок за определённую плату ). кто не хочет или не может платить пользуеться тем , что есть  :Smiley: 
Далее , можно и нужно заключать договoра с фирмами поставляющими сами компьютеры и всё что с ними связано . Так обычный покупатель быстрее купит красивую коробку со всем необходимым и без головной боли  :Smiley: 
Я например, купил сдрайтер ритаил в красивой коробке с "неро" . Боялся что какого нибудь дополнительного провода не хватит . Думаю , простые чайники так и поступят  :Smiley:

----------


## Xen

Сам будучи разработчиком, сохраняю солидарность с коллегами и за софт, как правило, плачу  :Wink:  если нет возможности заюзать его как шаровару.

----------


## Minos

Плачу, за то что нравится и за что имеет смысл платить, т.е. в тех случаях, когда за свои деньги получаю не только программу, но и некоторый пакет услуг. Вообще хороший способ распространения у JBoss, сама программа Open Sourse и бесплатная, а документация и поддержка к ней платные (И волки сыты, и овцы целы).

----------


## egik

согласен с Миносом, что есть вещи которые необходимо иметь лицензионные, например ОС, файерволл, антивирус

----------


## Палыч

Пока что ни за одну программу не заплатил, но потихоньку "дозреваю" до этого.

----------


## Zlod

Размумный  подход проявляют некоторые Российские разработчики -
для русских программа бесплатна(или например для стран СНГ/бывшего СССР), а остальные платят=)




> согласен с Миносом, что есть вещи которые необходимо иметь лицензионные, например ОС, файерволл, антивирус


Что дает лицензионая ОС?.Не очень много.Автоматические абновления выполняются и так(в кранейнем случае покупаешь хакер, и на диске находишь нужные файлики)А что еще для счастья надо?

Насчет фаейрволла.У меня стоит новый(почти новый, уже месяцпрошел...)Outpost Firewall Pro ver. 2.6.452.5123 (403).Что нового в нем сделали,так это только добавили модуль ie-bar.Но мне это не интересно.ie не использую(firefox 1.0.4 и opera 8 final).Да и в крайнем случае модуль можно закачать отдельно.
А ключик могу дать=)

Но с антивирусом я согласен.Обновление баз дело нужное.
Кстате тот же Касперский дает российским пользователям лицензионный ключ до конца 2005г.Надо отослать запрос на одно мыло.Но его, хоть убейте уже непомню=((Забыл=((
Широкой огласке это по понятным причинам не придается.

----------


## Zlod

> Покупаете вы лицензионные программы или пользуетесь пиратскими копиями, и почему?


Неплохой материал на тему пиратства был в майском номере журнала Mobilenews.
Советую к прочтению.

----------


## Geser

Так а с чего разработчики будут жить если никто платить не будет? Т.е. я, конечно, тоже за то что бы платили только фирмы, а домашним пользователям всё бесплатно, но это вряд ли реально. Есть и софт который интересен только домашним пользователям. А бесплатно что-то хорошее выходит очень редко.

----------


## egik

ну да, даже бесплатные разработки живут за счет продажи рекламной продукции, узнаете о ком это я?

----------


## Гость

по статистике 80% российского софта либо распространяется бесплатно, либо к нему на каком нибудь ftp'шнике а то и вообше на официальном\не совсем оффициальном сайте лежит кряк\кейген\просто ключ.
зарубежная софтина как не странно нас даже обгоняет(жадные сволочи) кейгены, кряки, серийники при желании можно найти на 70-75% прог.

вполне есстественно что быстрее всего ломают и "обесплачивают" те проги которые всем всегда нужны.
по жадности\ленивости крякеров как не странно лидируют программы для защиты файлов методами криптографии.

второе место - софт для создания зашифрованных дисков.

третье - качественное восстановление инфы после форматирования.

четвертое - программы "подстрахуи" типа если в дверь постучали странные люди в фуражках, не надо паниковать и выкидывать винт в форточку просто нажал комбинацию клавиш и вся "теперь уже не нужная инфа" быстренько умирает, причем место где она лежала заполняется нулями дабы обезопасить себя от прог которые занимают 3 место.

пятое  - софтина для работы с графикой, звуком, видео и т.п.

шестое - большие амбарные замки(закрыть доступ к файлам) среди них пожалуй лчшая - easy file protector.

6-7 место - антивиры и фаирволы.

седьмое - игры.

восьмое - оси. Кстати обьясните кто нить почему никто не чешется разобраться и выпустить в люди МакОС?? Пк с такой осью... я бы посмотрел +)

девятое - лом(сниферы,нюки, трояны,бэкдоры и тому подобное добро) почти все и всегда бесплатны, НО никто не застрахован от того что на вашем компе останется маленький, добренький, доморощеный(вирус\троян\червь), причем так как он ну оооочень маленький и написан чуть ли не на коленке, то про защиту антивиров можете забыть +).

----------


## Muromec

у меня все программы лецензионные. лицензия как правило GPL. так что обычно "плачу" по цене носителя (заказываю диск или сливаю emerge`м). 
вывод:
У меня на компе все программы лицензионные +  Зачем покупать если можно пользоваться бесплатно?




> найти сегодня хорошую бесплатную программу очень сложно


баян

----------


## sergey_gum

> Кстате тот же Касперский дает российским пользователям лицензионный ключ до конца 2005г.Надо отослать запрос на одно мыло.Но его, хоть убейте уже непомню=((Забыл=((
> Широкой огласке это по понятным причинам не придается.


А где узнал?

----------


## Dime3us

Пока еще ниразу низачто не платил...к 70-80% софта легко найти"лекарство"в инете,либо купить пиратский диск за пару баксов.Просто лицензия обычно стоит неимоверно дорого,платить неудобно,да и любовь к халяве победить почти нереально.

----------


## CSN

Купил "Outpost" очень доволен.пользовался сначала левым.К бесплатному софту отношусь подозрительно-жизнь научила(вские качалки,ускорители,оптимайзеры)Предпочитаю купить пиратский диск с шароварным софтом.К софту менее30$ присматриваюсь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tmvs

Не вижу смысла платить, ведь в большинстве программ есть недостатки.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Не вижу смысла платить, ведь в большинстве программ есть недостатки.


В одежде и пище тоже есть недостатки, однако вы платите.  :Huh:

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## servicebel

Я покупаю только программы к которым нет кряка/серийника.

----------


## Макcим

Ответил: "Зачем покупать если можно пользоваться бесплатно?". Потому что пользуюсь Linux. Зачем платить?  :Smiley:

----------

